# Water Table or Belly Band Out of Trim Coil Instead of PVC



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Can it be done, yes, will it look as nice and be trouble free, not so much.
Wide areas like the one in the picture is going to want to oil can.
The seams will want to open up.
One kick when someone tries to clean they shoe off under that doorway and it's scratched and dented.
I would not be using 2X, it's going to stick out to far, use 1 X instead.
If you do end up doing it bend the stock at the top so it runs up the wall about 4" to keep out water and to hide the top nails.
Install the nails on the bottom facing up into the lip, not face nailed.


----------



## cloves (Aug 2, 2009)

Joe thanks for the insight!

Just reading about the "oil canning" effect and trim coil. Could you maybe give us DIYers a definition? 

Can the "oil canning" effect be minimized by making the hole a little bigger then the shank of the nail to give it some breathing/moving room?

Attached is a quick little drawing. I am trying to figure out cost of using plywood and trim instead of the azek. What do you think of the drawing? My siding is going up over a rain screen.


----------



## PatChap (Nov 17, 2012)

Oil canning is the warping of the metal during expansion and contraction cycles.
If you can get it made in 24ga steel that may be a better option, more durable and less oil canning. Aluminum trim in that spot would get beat all to poo in short order.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

You left out the J molding needed in your picture.
Making the oval shaped holes in some cases works in some cases, but not this one.
The J molding needs to be nailed tight to the wall with roofing nails.


----------



## cloves (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks guys. Totally forgot to add the j channel to the mock up drawing.

Hmm not sure trim coil comes in 24 gauge. Seriously thinking of just going with PVC for the water board all around the house. Even though I will say I have some Azek trim installed on my windows and if you hit azek hard enough it also dents. I saw a few pieces of the window trim that was dented lightly just from Storage

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

If you're going to nail alum. trim coil (alum. or stainless-steel nails) -
pre-drill the coil, with a drill bit slightly larger than the thickness
of the nail.
Don't set the nail - "dead tight" - "snug", instead.

"RF"


----------

